# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Auto-incrmentation tableau extensible

## glucas59

Est-il possible de remplir une colonne du tableau de sorte qu'elle s'auto-incrmente en fonction de la ligne ?
Par exemple au dbut c'est 1 pour la 1re ligne et quand j'ajoute un lment a met 2  la 2me ligne.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Si tu met une textbox ou autre il faut mettre come valeur par dfaut cette expression XPath:


```
count(preceding-sibling::Person) + 1
```


Person doit tre remplac par le nom de ton lment qui ce rptent. Attention si ta textbox (celle o tu veux le nombre) n'est pas fils de celle qui est rptitive il faut rajouter un ../ devant preceding. Et aussi si tu as fait ton formulaire directement dans Infopath sans importer de schma tu as le prfix de namespace par dfaut donc tu devras crire par exemple my ::P: erson au lieu de Person. C'est toujours my: le prfix par dfaut. 

Sinon si tu met dans une expression box il te suffit de mettre:



```
position()
```


++

Thierry

----------


## glucas59

J'ai utilis la 2me solution et a marche nickel merci

----------

